# NFS mount problem



## manojg (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

I am running NFS and NIS in Linux server. Clients are Linux and Mac OS X 10.5.7. Home directory is exported from server. In clients side, home directory is mounted by using automount. In Linux clients, everything is fine. In Mac client NIS is fine because I can login. But the problem is home directory is not mounted. I used Application->Utilities->Directory Utility to automount the home directory. Whenever I login, it says:
Could not chdir to home directory /home/users/manojg: No such file or directory

When I looked inside the /home/users, there is nothing. That means the NFS is not mounted.

Any idea to solve this problem will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## macbri (Jul 12, 2009)

Check /var/log/messages on your linux server.  If you see messages similar to "request from insecure port" you should modify your /etc/exports (on the server) to allow so-called insecure mount requests, e.g.:

/some/directory  192.168.0.0/24(rw,insecure)


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 12, 2009)

Are you both using the same DNS server? Are both of you using the NTP (Time) server? Did you turn on SMB in OS X?


----------

